

Japanese children learn super-fast mathematics with abacus - cturner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m6s-ulE6LY

======
jejones3141
Unless they're somehow managing to use an abacus to prove theorems, they're
doing super-fast _arithmetic_ with an abacus.

